# D&C and scar tissue?



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I had D&C on Friday (3-6-09). The doctor told me I could either have D&C that night or I could wait until monday and I could get it somewhere else, but since I was over 8 weeks, I needed it done. So since we were out of town visiting my parents and they were caring for dd, plus I have no OB nor anyone to watch dd back home, I figured I would get it right then.

Now I'm reading that those who have had D&C are more at risk for incompetent cervix and pre-term labor. um, thanks for telling me, dr. I'm also reading that D&C isn't totally necessary at 9w5d. And they didn't tell me when the baby died, but the doctor "guessed" it was 2 weeks ago.

So... now what?

ETA: I now am also reading about the risk of Asherman's syndrome. yay.

ETA2: Even though I was bleeding and the baby was gone, my cervix was closed which probably is worse. What I wish I knew a week earlier.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you loss, and that your doctor failed to give you other options









I lost my little one at 17 weeks, and was given the choice between labor and delivery, and a d&c. I chose L&D, though I did require d&c 2 weeks later for retained tissue.

Incompetent cervix after d&c has definitely been on my mind, but from what I've read and heard from my midwife and the OB who preformed my surgery, it's not a significant risk as long as there were no complications (during the procedure, infection after, that kind of thing).

At this point, if I were you, I'd find a new doctor, one you trust&#8230; and hopefully he/she will be able to ease you mind some.

Again, I'm sorry. Peace and healing to you


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks. And she isn't my normal doctor, she was the on-call OB at the emergency room that was closest to my parent's house.

I'm starting to wonder if I should just plan on not having any more biological children. Not what I wanted for my life, but I guess that's the way things are. Sometimes life just sucks.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haleyelianasmom* 
Thanks. And she isn't my normal doctor, she was the on-call OB at the emergency room that was closest to my parent's house.

I'm starting to wonder if I should just plan on not having any more biological children. Not what I wanted for my life, but I guess that's the way things are. Sometimes life just sucks.

Oooh no no no. Don't let this get you thinking that way. D&C is not going to be the end of your childbearing life!

My mother had a stillborn son, Finn at 34 weeks. She also had two miscarriages - the first, she passed naturally at 15 weeks. The second one, she also had to have a D&EC for retained "tissue" as they so lovingly call it. It was very sad for her, obviously, even after Finn died at practically term. BUT she went on after that to have my brother. All in all, she has four living children today, two of them before Finn, two after. So I kind of use her a bit as an inspiration









So please, I know, you're feeling sad and mourning the loss of your little one, but don't give up.

*HUGE hugs* to you XXXX


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

Thinking of you. I actually thought the same thing after we lost our son. I never wanted anymore children. Our daughter surprised us very quickly..and then we've gone on to have more. It's ok to feel as you are now. It may change..it may not-only you will know what is right for your family.


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm feeling sick over this whole thing. I just was researching how D&Cs are done, because of course no one ever explains that to you. Now I'm thinking about how they told me my cervix was closed. Which probably made the D&C much more difficult and thus much rougher on my uterus and cervix. This is just bothering me so much right now. I wish I could just shake it from my mind.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Chrissy - you've got to stop reading all these things. You'll just make yourself so stressed out and worried. Your body will heal... The chances of complications are low and there are lots of people who had successful pregnancies after a D&C. Don't give up and don't secondguess yourself. You made the choice that was right for you.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm sorry you're so upset about this Chrissy - but I think Marina has awesome advice here.

I've had to take a gigantic step away from researching stuff on the internet. The empathy and advice I've found on this board - aimed at myself and others - has been so incredibly helpful.


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

If it helps i had a d&c after my first m/c and I went on to have no complications during my last pregnancy. Incompetent cervix did concern me but never concerned the drs and obviously was not a problem. You can discuss your options when you get a new ob but I wouldn't worry about it now or necessarily rule out more children just yet. I felt the same way as you after my m/cs.


----------



## KLM99 (Aug 9, 2007)

I had a LEEP procedure about 7 years ago. I was young, didn't get any second opinion or anything and just went for it without researching at all. While it was probably necessary, I wish they had at least told me what the potential risks were. When I was pregnant with my first, I read that incompetent cervix can be caused by having had a LEEP. I had no problems with my first pregnancy (actually, had the opposite problem since she was 2 weeks late). But of course, I'm worried again with this pregnancy.

No advice - I just know how you feel to wish you had been told of the risks before undergoing one of these procedures. Even if you had one of these procedures that puts you at a higher risk, incompetent cervix still happens only rarely. Mention your concerns to your doctor though - he or she may want to do checks when you're 16-20 weeks to make sure you're not thinning out. Good luck!


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haleyelianasmom* 
Thanks. And she isn't my normal doctor, she was the on-call OB at the emergency room that was closest to my parent's house.

I'm starting to wonder if I should just plan on not having any more biological children. Not what I wanted for my life, but I guess that's the way things are. Sometimes life just sucks.

First of all, I'm so sorry for your loss and for the added turmoil your D&C has caused.

Absolutely do not think about not having more children just because of a D&C. It is a procedure, so yes, there are risks. However, even in the worst case scenario, incompetent cervix isn't necessarily the end of your reproductive experience. In all honesty, it's unlikely that you will develop IC from a single D&C. IC usually happens when there's been extensive damage to the cervix (like the LEEP or other cervical surgeries, repeated D&Cs or abortions, etc.) or if there are genetic abnormalities. People have D&Cs all the time and go on to have normal, healthy pregnancies with full functional cervixes. Hang in there...


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haleyelianasmom* 
I'm feeling sick over this whole thing. I just was researching how D&Cs are done, because of course no one ever explains that to you. Now I'm thinking about how they told me my cervix was closed. Which probably made the D&C much more difficult and thus much rougher on my uterus and cervix. This is just bothering me so much right now. I wish I could just shake it from my mind.

As for your cervix being closed, they have both medicines and tools to gently dilate your cervix before a D&C. I'm certain it was not as terrible (medically) as you're imagining it to be.


----------

